# NATO/Zulu strap parts



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi I would like to purchase a few nato/Zulu stainless steel strap parts anyone have any idea were I can get these from cheers Andy


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Ebay


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Craftycockney said:


> Ebay


 I did have a look but I could only find complete NATO strap not parts


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

http://www.webbingbucklesstraps.co.uk/ is this any good to you ?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> http://www.webbingbucklesstraps.co.uk/ is this any good to you ?


 Spot on buddy that may do the trick thanks mate


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@Iceblue did you manage to get the parts you needed Andy and if so did you make your own strap ? Interested to see how it turned out if you did


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> @Iceblue did you manage to get the parts you needed Andy and if so did you make your own strap ? Interested to see how it turned out if you did


 I totally forgot about this as all my effort is trying to find a few movements for my orients Quartz projects , once these are done I will be back on the case :thumbs_up:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

look forward to seeing it when you make one :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Just being looking again at the buckles etc that are needed and in the end I have bought one of these and am simply going to use the buckles and loops but use my own leather I think it is cheaper doing it that way

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18-20-22mm-Nato-Style-Cambo-Canvas-Nylon-Fiber-Wristwatch-Strap-Watch-Band-Belt-/262059277462?var=&hash=item3d03f33c96:m:m8qYe5-T6Zl5Wq7ag83Oh8g


----------

